# Best Surf Rig?



## Fishingislife (Jun 4, 2016)

I'm primarily using a fish finder rig with a 4-5 oz pyramid to fish the surf. Any suggestions about what rig is best to use or should I stick with the fish finder? Also, do you guys suggest mono/flouro or wire for surf Riga? 


Thanks!


----------



## Fishin Mortician (Sep 15, 2015)

I think the very best advice anyone could possibly give you is to read the older posts here. There is a treasure trove of advice regarding rigs and so many other things you could never imagine. When I joined here I just thumbed backwards through the various pages hunting and picking.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Tons of info on this in past posts. I will say though that I rarely use a fish finder rig anymore. Shorter rigs with a fixed weight (bottom or top) and either short, in-line leaders or on drops allows more distance on the cast and better hook ups IMO.


----------



## Fishingislife (Jun 4, 2016)

Thanks for the comments guys! When you say a fixed weight, do you mean an egg weight between 2 swivels? How do you fix your weights?

Thanks!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

It also depends on what you are targeting:

Pompano/Whiting = hand ties 10-15lb flouro dropper rigs with smallest swivel you can find at top. I also dust swivel with tan paint to take off shine.

Redfish/Black Drum = 3-40lb flouro carolina style rig with egg weight unless surf rough. Then use pyramid

Small Sharks = same as Redfish rig except with 7-strand wire instead of flouro

Large sharks = specialized shark rigs. Books could be written on these...


----------

